# Ceiling Fan Install - Antenna Issues



## dsaville (May 10, 2018)

Hi Everyone, 

I will start by saying that I am not an electrician and probably should have just hired one to install my ceiling fan. With that said, I tried to install my fan yesterday, got the live and neutral wires connected to the wireless remote control receiver, and the motor appeared to be spinning. 

As I tried to push the wires into the fan cover box, one of the wing caps came loose and sparked against the little antenna cable that sticks out of the receiver cutting it in half. 

Now the fan won't respond to the remote. 

I am hoping the whole thing isn't shorted out, or the antenna cable (now cut in half) hasn't been rendered useless. 

It's entirely possible that something came loose in the whole process and that is why nothing is happening when I use the remote.

I would love any thoughts on the antenna cable issue specifically. 

Thanks so much in advance. 

-David


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

This site is for electrical professionals only. Please go to http://www.diychatroom.com/ and post your question.


----------



## dsaville (May 10, 2018)

Ok. Thanks.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. 
However, working with electricity and electrical systems can be unsafe if not done by a professional licensed electrician. The moderators of this site would like to advise you to contact a professional electrician in your area. 

If you are permitted by law in your area to do your own electrical work, please sign up at our sister site, www.DIYChatroom.com where many of our professionals are also members and are looking forward to assist you with your needs. 

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/ 

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

